# Big Bird stuttering on download and streaming!



## entrepreneur2 (Feb 28, 2001)

Greetings,

Having issues with downloads and streaming stuttering audio and video on specific content.

Local channel, Sesame Street. Fios. Stuttering so bad it's unwatchable. Stuttering on both iPhone 4S and iPad 2, regardless of download quality. Tried multiple downloads and quality. Stuttering/skipping on streaming as well.

Does not stutter on TiVo.

No stuttering on a different channel (history channel) - streaming or download.

Any insights. I bought the stream for downloads for my daughter in the car/etc. The stuttering/skipping makes it too bad to watch.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try pulling the plug on the Stream and allowing it to reboot. 

Dan


----------



## entrepreneur2 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rebooted Stream

Same issue.

Tried another episode from same channel -- same issue.

Posted to TiVo support. They are asking about channel diagnostics and I will post the answer if found.


----------



## entrepreneur2 (Feb 28, 2001)

On the TiVo box, does the TiVo store a given show in a "TiVo" format or the digital format it was originally broadcast in? In other words, if you watch a recorded episode, are you simply replaying the digital file that came down when the episode aired and the TiVo decodes it and shows it on the screen or when the TiVo records a program does it transcode the broadcast file into a TiVo format and store it permanently in "TiVo" format?

I am wondering why a TiVo box could play a given episode with no issues, but downloading the episode to a iPad results in the episode being unplayable.

It would seem like a good episode in "TiVo" format (if that's how it works) would have no issues being re-coded to play on the iDevices.

I'm sure there are those that know out there in the forums.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It stores the stream in the original digital format. The Stream box does the recoding to a format the iPad can play, and it doesn't use the same decoder chip as a real TiVo, so it's entirely possible for a program to play fine on a real TiVo but have issues being decoded on the Stream.

Networking problems can also cause this. Are both the Stream and the TiVo connected to a hardwired network? (MoCa or Ethernet) The Stream uses the same format for downloading as it does for streaming. So if your network is too slow to keep up with a real time stream, then downloads will have problems as well. If your TiVo and Stream are separated by a wifi network, or anything other then MoCa or Ethernet, then you may want to try moving the Stream and connecting it directly to the TiVo just to see if that clears up the problem at all. 

Dan


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe Big Bird has a stuttering problem now to teach kids not to make fun of people with it?


----------

